# de que / que



## ampurdan

Yo tengo un problema con de+que, siempre lo utilizo cuando el verbo rige de, pero veo que mucha gente no lo hace en, por ejemplo, "darse cuenta de que" y dicen "date cuenta que" y similares. Me gustaría saber si siempre es incorrecto no usar el "de" o si hay una regla que permita las excepciones...

Otra duda: ¿"habida cuenta de que", "habida cuenta que" o ambas son posibles?


----------



## Misao

uy, el "dequeismo" ampurdan es un tema muuuuyyy extenso. 
Sin embargo, de una cosa estoy seguriiisima. Darse cuenta rige la preposición DE, fijo. 
- Darse cuenta de algo.


----------



## belano75

hola, que tal?

en muchas ocasiones el "de que" no sólo es correcto, sino que es la opición más natural, e incluso la única correcta

me alegro de que hayas vuelto.

se utiliza el "de que" con verbos que se construyen con "de" normalmente

darse cuenta de / ausentarse de / enterarse de

por ejemplo, 
me enteré de su llegada
me enteré su llegada (agramatical)
me enteré de que llegaba
me enteré que llegaba (la encuentro menos natural, pero hay gente que la utiliza)

supongo que si eres catalanohablante este truco te sirve de poco (porque no tendrás muy claro que verbos se construyen normalmente con de en castellano) en tu caso, si de verdad te interesa el tema, una buena idea sería buscar una lista


----------



## Sinhote

En fin... lo último que has dicho no tiene mucho sentido. Yo soy gallegoparlante y hablo perfectamente el español y el tema de "que" y "de que" no me resulta en absoluto difícil. No tiene nada que ver con el hecho de ser bilingüe.
Dicho esto: ampurdan preguntaba por "habida cuenta (de) que", expresión de la que tampoco tengo claro si puede ser con "de", sin "de" o las dos, y que es distinta de "darse cuenta de que".

P.D: por cierto, "me enteré que llegaba" está mal dicho. El uso del "de" es obligatorio en ese ejemplo.


----------



## ampurdan

En efecto, no tengo problema con los verbos que rigen preposición "de", y sé que si siempre uso "de que" cuando el verbo rige "de" no me equivocaré, pero me gustaría saber si hay una regla para saber en qué casos se puede usar "que" sin el de aunque el verbo rija "de".

Yo escribo siempre "habida cuenta de que", quizá deba escribir a la Real Academia.


----------



## gisele73

Puedo dar un ejemplo de cuando no se debe usar "de", no sé si en España haya gente que cometa este error, pero en el Perú lo he oído varias veces, y por supuesto que es incorrecto:

- Fernando me dijo *de que* hiciera algo.
- Me dijo *de que* vió la película.

Una vez un lingüista dijo que debido a este error, muchos han empezado a "satanizar" el "de que" y no lo usan para nada, cosa que no está bien tampoco, ya que en muchos casos no sólo es posible usarlo sino que es necesario.


----------



## ampurdan

Gracias Gisele, pero yo pregunto por los casos en que está claro que el verbo rige preposición y sin embargo, puede no ponerse esta preposición.


----------



## gisele73

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Gracias Gisele, pero yo pregunto por los casos en que está claro que el verbo rige preposición y sin embargo, puede no ponerse esta preposición.


 
A mí me parece que, por ejemplo, se puede decir "me dí cuenta _*de que*_ no había nadie" o "me di cuenta _*que*_ no había nadie. En este caso me aprece que el "de" es opcional. Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco.

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

gisele73 said:
			
		

> A mí me parece que, por ejemplo, se puede decir "me dí cuenta _*de que*_ no había nadie" o "me di cuenta _*que*_ no había nadie. En este caso me aprece que el "de" es opcional. Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco.
> 
> Saludos


 
¡Exacto! A casos como estos me refiero yo. ¿Alguien conoce alguna regla para saber cuándo se puede omitir el "de"?


----------



## Kaia

ampurdan said:
			
		

> ¡Exacto! A casos como estos me refiero yo. ¿Alguien conoce alguna regla para saber cuando se puede omitir el "de"?


 
Te mando via pm un link interesante acerca de este tema.


----------



## diegodbs

ampurdan said:
			
		

> ¡Exacto! A casos como estos me refiero yo. ¿Alguien conoce alguna regla para saber cuando se puede omitir el "de"?


 
Hola Ampurdán,
realmente no sé si hay reglas, aunque sí es verdad que algunas veces el verbo cambia de significado.
Advertir = darse cuenta
advertir de = avisar
Por eso era absurdo lo que ponía, no sé si aún sigue así, en las cajetillas de tabaco. "Las autoridades sanitarias advierten que el tabaco perjudica la salud" (o algo así), cuando lo que querían decir es que "avisan". Que se den cuenta está muy bien, pero lo que deberían hacer es avisar.
En Madrid se piensa que el uso indiscriminado del "de que" es algo propio de los catalanes cuando hablan castellano. No sé si es verdad, pero es algo que se oye muy a menudo en políticos catalanes cuando hablan en castellano "se considera de que, se piensa de que, se dice de que". Lo que ya no sé es si esto es trasladar al castellano una estructura propia del catalán, o si es uno más de esos tics de los políticos y de su peculiar manera de expresarse.


----------



## ampurdan

Aunque me vaya un poco off-topic, te voy a explicar de dónde puede venir lo de los políticos. En catalán el "de que" está terminantemente prohibido. El "que" conjunción no admite nunca que le anteceda una preposición (el "que" pronombre relativo tampoco, pero se puede salvar mediante "del que", "de què"). Por lo tanto, en catalán: "t'adverteixo que t'equivoques" ("te advierto de que te equivocas").

Supongo que algunos catalanes no muy familiarizados con la gramática pensarán que en castellano la regla es justo la contraria, siempre poner "de" (aunque el verbo no lo rija)... Y así tenemos esos horribles y aberrantes resultados dequeístas que tú has puesto como ejemplo. Puedes llamarlo hipercorrección, pero más bien es desidia lingüística.

Bueno, es mi explicación. Por cierto, me estoy leyendo el link que me ha mandado Kaia, lo hago público porque ella no puede todavía. Es este: http://www.geocities.com/sergiozamorab/deque.htm, de momento pinta bastante bien, pero todavía no me lo he acabado.

Ya me he leído el link de Kaia. Me queda todo claro. Pero según este link es correcto decir "habida cuenta de que" y "darse cuenta de que", puesto que se dice "habida cuenta de algo" y "darse cuentad de algo", no "habida cuenta *algo" y "darse cuenta *algo".

¿O hay excepciones que el uso haya puesto a estas reglas gramaticales?


----------



## gisele73

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Ya me he leído el link de Kaia. Me queda todo claro. Pero según este link es correcto decir "habida cuenta de que" y "darse cuenta de que", puesto que se dice "habida cuenta de algo" y "darse cuentad de algo", no "habida cuenta *algo" y "darse cuenta *algo".
> 
> ¿O hay excepciones que el uso haya puesto a estas reglas gramaticales?


 
Hola ampurdan,

¿Crees que me puedas mandar ese link?

Gracias


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

gisele73 said:
			
		

> A mí me parece que, por ejemplo, se puede decir "me dí cuenta _*de que*_ no había nadie" o "me di cuenta _*que*_ no había nadie. En este caso me aprece que el "de" es opcional. Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco.


 
Tal vez ambas puedan parecer correctas, pero las apariencias engañan. Lo que pasa es que mucha gente dice "me di cuenta que no había nadie", entonces ya hacen dudar acerca de qué es lo correcto, pero en realidad el "de" ahí no es opcional, es totalmente obligatorio.

Lo mejor es siempre, como dijeron, reemplazar lo que querés decir con "algo" y ver lo que tiene sentido.

Me di cuenta *algo*.  -> Me di cuenta *que no había nadie*. 
Me di cuenta *de algo.  *-> Me di cuenta *de que no había nadie. *

Sabemos *algo. *-> Sabemos *que el problema es grave. *
Sabemos *de algo.  -> *Sabemos *de que el problema es grave.  *


----------



## belano75

hola, que tal?
con mi post no pretendía ofender a todos los bilingües de españa. yo soy alicantino, tengo muchísimos amigos valencianohablantes y casi todos ellos, a pesar de haber hecho sus estudios universitarios en castellano, cometen pequeños errores por influencia del valenciano, errores de los que además no son conscientes, (porque sí no no los cometerían, en realidad ellos están convencidos de su castellano es perfecto). de ahí mi comentario, ahora bien, si vosotros habeis conseguido el bilingüismo perfecto, enhorabuena.

"me enteré que llegaba a las tres de la tarde". desde mi competencia como hablante me parece perfectamente gramatical.

en cuanto al asunto en cuestión, te recomiendo que consultes la gramática de bosque.


----------



## ampurdan

Tienes razón Beleno en que los idiomas se contaminan el uno al otro (nadie se ha ofendido o por lo menos, yo no, es una cosa que se constata a diario) pero no hasta el punto de no saber qué verbos rigen una preposición u otra... Creo yo. No sé, más bien son incorrecciones del tipo "yo de ti" en vez de "yo que tú" y así.

Fíjate que tu oración debería ser "me enteré de que llegaba a las tres de la tarde" puesto que seguramente tú no te enteras *cosas, sino que te enteras _de_ cosas, ¿no es así? Y aún así "me enteré que" suena bien.


----------



## belano75

hola, que tal? me alegra ver que estamos en sintonía.

escribo este post con respecto al tema de "me enteré que llegaba a las tres de la tarde", y sin ánimo de ser machacón.

en filología hablamos de oraciones gramaticales -las que los hablantes desde su competencia lingüística perciben como válidas- y oraciones agramaticales. cuando no hay consenso, hablamos de oraciones dudosas. bueno, podemos considerar esta oración como dudosa, ya que no nos ponemos de acuerdo.

de todas formas, en filología es habitual consultar un corpus como procedimiento para valorar una expresión y sus usos. yo he utilizado éste: http://www.corpusdelespanol.org/ que está bien considerado.
de la fórmula "enteré que" aparecen 44 entradas, mientras que de "enteré de que" aparecen sólo 25. de todas formas, insisto en considerarla como dudosa.

"Y aún así "me enteré que" suena bien"
yo creo que lo que pasa es que hay es una tendencia a la eliminación del "de" en todo tipo de contextos, pero no me siento capacitado a sistematizarla. insisto, mira a ver en la gramática de bosque. saludos!


----------



## ampurdan

Belano, si consultas el Corpus del Español Actual de la RAE la mayoría sale al revés... Y de todas formas, puede ser que mucha gente lo diga de manera equivocada y aun así no ser conveniente cambiar una norma tan clara como la que se expone en el link de Kaia (http://www.geocities.com/sergiozamorab/deque.htm), ¿no te parece? Al fin y al cabo, a un madrileño también le parece muy natural decir "la dije que viniera".

Me podrías explicar dónde puedo encontrar la gramática del Bosque. Si es un libro, me facilitaría las cosas saber el nombre exacto. Gracias, Belano  .


----------



## DaleC

El articulo, http://www.geocities.com/sergiozamorab/deque.htm sólo presenta las reglas normativas. No discute las desviaciones. 

Resulta que la situacion queda en desarrollo continuo. 

Este fenomeno de omision involucra a todas las preposiciones. Con referencia al uso en España, "El queismo, arraigado": http://canales.larioja.com/romanpaladino/e19.htm

clientes [a los] que; 
por la carretera [por la] que fuimos 

En cuanto a Mexico: http://omega.ilce.edu.mx:3000/sites/fondo2000/vol1/algunas-minucias/html/23.html


Aqui unas investigaciones sobre el queismo o el dequeismo. Los resumenes los traducí yo. Pido disculpas. 

1. Arjona, Marina. «Usos anómalos de la preposición «de» en el habla popular mexicana», Anuario de Letras, 17 (1979), 167-84. Bibl. Tables. [M.A.] intenta determinar lo frecuente del uso no normativo de la prep. 'de' en el habla popular mexicana, como lo hizo con respecto al habla culta mexicana (Anuario de Letras, 16 (1978), 69-92). En ambas hablas el queismo es más frecuente que el dequeismo. La frecuencia del queismo en el habla popular es dos veces más que en el habla culta; y del dequeísmo nueve veces más. http://www.cervantesvirtual.com/servlet/SirveObras/12059435340142617432435/p0000008.htm

2. Millán Chivite, Alberto. Queismo y dequeismo en los alumnos de la Facultad de Filologia de la Universidad de Sevilla. Cauce, 1999-2000, 22-23:295-518. ISSN 0212-0410.

3. Sanchez Avendano, Carlos. Desuso preposicional ante clausulas de relativo en el habla culta costarricense. Kañina, 2001 Enero-junio, 25(1):113-122. ISSN 0378-0473. 
http://cariari.ucr.ac.cr/~filo/publicaciones/kanina.htm 
El fenomeno del queismo en el habla culta de Costa Rica se investiga a partir de materiales tomados del corpus de Yamilet Solano Rojas (1989). Se analizan 171 construcciones en los que se requiere 'de' antes del 'que' que introduce una clausula, en busca de correlaciones a la presencia vs. la omision de preposiciones individuales del español y a las funciones sintacticas de los mismas, y con respecto a la distribucion estadistica de los usos canonicos vs. omitidos, al cruzar por las variables de genero y edad del hablador. Se determina que la mayoria (53%) de las oraciones en el corpus se producen sin la preposicion esperada antes de la 'que' del relativo. Se identifican cuales de estas preposiciones son las omitidas con más frecuencia . . . .

4.
Database Linguistics and Language Behavior Abstracts
Title Dequeismo in the Spanish of Costa Rica: A Semantic-Pragmatic Analysis
Author Martinez-Sequeira, Ana Teresa
Affiliation U Southern California
Source Dissertation Abstracts International, A: The Humanities and Social Sciences, 2001, 62, 6, Dec, 2093-A
ISSN 0419-4209

Resumen 
Las 'clauses' subordinadas se introducen por los complementizadores 'que' o 'de que' en el español. La omision de la preposicion 'de' en desacuerdo a la norma, se llama el queismo. La insercion de la misma preposicion en desacuerdo a la norma, se llama el dequeismo. Esta tesis doctoral se enfoque en el dequeismo en el español de Costa Rica. Incorpora al analisis de la variacion entre 'que' y 'de que', en datos recogidos de dos fuentes: entrevistas sociolinguisticas y debates en la Asamblea Legislativa. Consideramos cuatro hipotesis que han sido propuestas para explicar este asunto: la hipotesis semantico-pragmatica (Garcia 1986), la hipotesis psicolinguistica (Mollica 1991), la hipotesis ultracorrectionista (Bentivoglio 1980-1981), y la hipotesis pragmatico (la mía) segun la cual la presencia de 'de' le permite al hablador, en algunos contextos, poner su argumentacion bajo del 'focus' [en el sentido que lleva 'focus' en la lingúistica]. Tambien se incluye el analisis de los actitudes linguisticas como otro parametro más a la hora de medir el valor ("value") social de la variacion investigada. Varios analisis cuantitativos y cualitativos apoyan la conclusion de que la presencia de 'de' tiene la fuerza ("value") semantica de separar el hablador del contenido intentado, de acuerdo con la propuesta de Garcia (1986), y la fuerza pragmatica de permitirle al hablador poner su argumentacion bajo del 'focus', como se propone en esta tesis. Los resultados indican tambien que son compatibles esas dos funciones. Además, demuestra el analisis que a pesar de que lleva por parte de muchos costarricenses desprecio ("stigma") al nivel consciente el dequeismo, los mismos siguen usandolo en discursos espontaneos por su valor funcional.


----------



## DaleC

(¡Uuuuuu, Ampurdan, no en otros idiomas!) 

Cauce es una publicacion de la U de Sevilla, 
http://www.aeue.es/Universidades/Sevilla.asp

*Anuario de letras : revista de la Facultad de Filosofía y Letras* 
México : Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México, 1961-

Saludos,
Dale


----------



## belano75

hola, que tal?

los datos del libro son:

título: gramática descriptiva de la lengua española
coordinador: ignacio bosque
editorial: espasa

son tres volúmenes en papel de biblia. bosque es el coordinador y el autor de algunos artículos. está muy bien considerada y es sumamente exhaustiva.


----------



## gian_eagle

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Me di cuenta *algo*. -> Me di cuenta *que no había nadie*.
> Me di cuenta *de algo.  *-> Me di cuenta *de que no había nadie. *
> 
> Sabemos *algo. *-> Sabemos *que el problema es grave. *
> Sabemos *de algo.  -> *Sabemos *de que el problema es grave.  *


 
tengo entendido que si una frase con "de que" se puede volver a pregunta, entonces sí se puede usar.

Se trataba *de que* una nueva presa está siendo construída en el pueblo de Yanacocha. (¿De qué se trataba?)

Tengo ganas *de que* haya un nuevo partido de fútbol entre los amigos del barrio. (¿De qué tengo ganas?)


----------



## DaleC

belano75 said:
			
		

> hola, que tal?
> 
> los datos del libro son:
> 
> título: gramática descriptiva de la lengua española
> coordinador: ignacio bosque
> editorial: espasa
> 
> son tres volúmenes en papel de biblia. bosque es el coordinador y el autor de algunos artículos. está muy bien considerada y es sumamente exhaustiva.


 
Recuerdo de leer estos articulos en la Red en la dia de su publicacion. 
Desgraciadamente no era disponible aqui. Con motivo del mensaje citado lo he buscado. Resulta que hay una universidad local que lo tiene. 


Nace la primera Gramática descriptiva y colectiva, otro hito lingüístico del español (El Pais, Oct. 1999) http://www.analitica.com/bitblioteca/rae/descriptiva.asp

La gramática del siglo
Aparece el trabajo colectivo que necesitaba una lengua de la importancia del español [Publicado en *El País*, el 16 de octubre de 1999]
http://jamillan.com/gramatica.htm


----------



## gian_eagle

Aquí ejercicios para el dequeísmo:

http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/apuntesasr/EjDequeismo.htmhttp://64.233.187.104/search?q=cach...eb/apuntesasr/EjDequeismo.htm+dequeísmo&hl=es


----------



## guille

La siguiente frase aparece en una lectura pegada en el cuaderno de clases de mi hijo de 10 años: 

...entonces me acordé *de que* la seño nos dijo que algunos padres...
¿Es correcto usar DE QUE en éste caso? 

Espero sus opiniones y fundamentos.
Muchas gracias


----------



## tatius

Sí, guille, es correcto puesto que se dice "acordarse de algo" y no "acordarse algo". Lo mismo sucede con el verbo informar, "informar de algo" y no "informar algo" por lo que se dice: Timofónica le informa de que el número marcado...

No hay que obsesionarse con el creciente "dequeísmo" ("me dijo de que..." es incorrecto, puedes utilizar la misma prueba: "decir algo" y no "decir de algo") y caer en la ultracorrección.

Quizá te haya confundido el parecido con la forma "recordar algo" (... entonces recordé que la seño nos dijo que...) donde el uso de "de que" sí sería incorrecto.

Espero haberte ayudado. Un saludo.


----------



## Sofia29

Para darte cuenta si está bien usar "de que" o no, tenés que convertir la afirmación en una pregunta. Si en la pregunta va el "de que", en la afirmación también.

Por ejemplo, en tu caso, la afirmación sería "me acordé de que la seño nos dijo...". La pregunta sería "¿DE qué me acordé?" y no "¿qué me acordé?". O sea, usar "de que" es correcto.


----------



## diegodbs

guille said:
			
		

> La siguiente frase aparece en una lectura pegada en el cuaderno de clases de mi hijo de 10 años:
> 
> ...entonces me acordé *de que* la seño nos dijo que algunos padres...
> ¿Es correcto usar DE QUE en éste caso?
> 
> Espero sus opiniones y fundamentos.
> Muchas gracias


 
Por problemas de copyright no se puede copiar todo el artículo, pero si se consulta "queísmo" en la RAE, está bien explicado.

*queísmo*. Es la supresión indebida de una preposición (generalmente _de_) delante de la conjunción _que,_ cuando la preposición viene exigida por alguna palabra del enunciado.




_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## tatius

Genial, Diegodbs. No sabía que se tenía acceso a la gramática de la RAE en internet... Un gran descubrimiento, gracias.

Acabo de ver que se trata del diccionario panhispánico de dudas, que también es muy útil.


----------



## lazarus1907

guille said:
			
		

> La siguiente frase aparece en una lectura pegada en el cuaderno de clases de mi hijo de 10 años:
> 
> ...entonces me acordé *de que* la seño nos dijo que algunos padres...
> ¿Es correcto usar DE QUE en éste caso?
> 
> Espero sus opiniones y fundamentos.
> Muchas gracias



Lamento venir a incordiar después de que tantos hayan corregido la falta y dado su consejo, pero no puedo callarme:

En caso de duda, cambia la proposición subordinada por "eso/esa/esos/esas", y si aún te suena bien a ti y a los nativos, probablemente es correcta:

Entonces me acordé de que bla bla bla bla bla....
Entonces me acordé de eso  

Entonces me acordé que bla bla bla bla bla....  
Entonces me acordé eso


----------



## anuneo

*Uso incorrecto de DE QUE
*Este uso consiste en anteponer la preposición de a la conjunción que cuando ésta introduce proposiciones subordinadas sustantivas que funcionan en la oración como sujeto o como objeto directo. Debemos recordar que ningún sujeto se construye encabezado por preposición y que el objeto directo no admite preposición, excepto "a" cuando nos referimos a personas o cosas personificadas.
Incorrecto:  Cuenta *de [que* su viaje fue muy provechoso]. Correcto: Cuenta [que su viaje fue muy provechoso]. (objeto directo)

Incorrecto: ¿Te asombra *de [que* yo lo diga]? 
Correcto: ¿Te asombra [que yo lo diga]? (sujeto) 

elcastellano.org/que.html


----------



## lazarus1907

Estoy de acuerdo con el artículo, pero ¿cuál es la pregunta?


----------



## Jellby

Correcto (otra opción): ¿Te asombras de que yo lo diga?


----------



## DEVALVER

gisele73 said:


> Puedo dar un ejemplo de cuando no se debe usar "de", no sé si en España haya gente que cometa este error, pero en el Perú lo he oído varias veces, y por supuesto que es incorrecto:
> 
> - Fernando me dijo *de que* hiciera algo.
> - Me dijo *de que* vió la película.
> 
> Una vez un lingüista dijo que debido a este error, muchos han empezado a "satanizar" el "de que" y no lo usan para nada, cosa que no está bien tampoco, ya que en muchos casos no sólo es posible usarlo sino que es necesario.


 

Si tienes razón es incorrecto,soy peruano y de vez en cuando te topas con algún así .


----------



## Eva Maria

Duda típica:

Qué es gramaticalmente correcto, escribir

- Conviene asegurarse de que nuestro alumnado entiende...

o

- Conviene asegurarse que nuestro alumnado entiende... ?

Nunca me aclaro con esto!

Eva M


----------



## El papirriqui

Asegurarse de algo.

Se aseguró de que tenía las llaves.

Pero

Me aseguró que había estudiado.
(Aseguró a mí)


----------



## Eva Maria

El papirriqui said:


> Asegurarse de algo.
> 
> Se aseguró de que tenía las llaves.
> 
> Pero
> 
> Me aseguró que había estudiado.
> (Aseguró a mí)


 
Orgulloso peruano Papirriqui,

Muchas gracias por tu explicación tan clara! 

Entonces en este caso, la oración correcta sería la primera:

- Conviene asegurarse de que nuestro alumnado entiende...
 
EM


----------



## El papirriqui

Sí, eva María.

Un cybersaludo


----------



## Cristina.

*DPD:*
*Asegurar:*
*2. *Con el sentido de ‘afirmar [algo] con seguridad’, es transitivo; no debe anteponerse la preposición *de *al complemento directo (dequeísmo): _«El ministro de Salud _[...]_ aseguró de que está controlado el brote de cólera»_ (_NHerald_ [EE. UU.] 17.2.97); debió decirse _*aseguró que*._
*3. *Con el sentido de ‘cerciorarse’, es intransitivo pronominal y se construye con un complemento con _*de*:_ _«Babette se aseguró de que la venda estuviera bien sujeta»_ (Andahazi _Piadosas _[Arg. 1999]). En el habla esmerada no debe suprimirse la preposición (queísmo): _se aseguró que la venda... _


----------



## hosec

Eva Maria said:


> Duda típica:
> 
> Qué es gramaticalmente correcto, escribir
> 
> - Conviene asegurarse de que nuestro alumnado entiende...
> 
> o
> 
> - Conviene asegurarse que nuestro alumnado entiende... ?
> 
> *Nunca me aclaro con esto!*
> 
> Eva M


 

No me extraña que no te aclares, Eva Mª: las dos oraciones son correctas. Todo depende de lo que queramos decir. Si es _Conviene estar seguro..._ sería *con* *DE*; si es _Conviene afirmar._.. sería *sin DE*. Creo que lo que tú quieres es decirlo _con DE_, ¿no?

Saludos.


----------



## Cristina.

Yo no estoy de acuerdo.

- Conviene asegurarse de que nuestro alumnado entiende...


- Conviene asegurarse que nuestro alumnado entiende... ?



Yo creo que solo es correcta la primera: Conviene asegurarse (cerciorase)de que nuesto alumnado entiende....

La 2ª sería correcta si no fuera pronominal: Conviene asegurar (afirmar) que nuestro alumnado entiende...


----------



## hosec

Pues llevas razón.

...Aunque siempre puede uno _afirmarse_ las cosas para creérselas (y así hasta podemos llegar a creer que nuestros alumnos nos entienden)

Salud.


----------



## Eva Maria

Cristina. said:


> Yo no estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> - Conviene asegurarse de que nuestro alumnado entiende...
> 
> 
> - Conviene asegurarse que nuestro alumnado entiende... ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yo creo que solo es correcta la primera: Conviene asegurarse (cerciorase)de que nuesto alumnado entiende....
> 
> La 2ª sería correcta si no fuera pronominal: Conviene asegurar (afirmar) que nuestro alumnado entiende...


 
Cristina,

Gracias por tu confirmación! Ahora sí lo tengo claro.

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

hosec said:


> Pues llevas razón.
> 
> ...Aunque siempre puede uno _afirmarse_ las cosas para creérselas (y así hasta podemos llegar a creer que nuestros alumnos nos entienden)
> 
> Salud.


 

Hosec, jajajaja!

Yo ya estaba  al ver que te contradecías en tu propio post!!!!!

Confiesa que es un lío! Pero ya lo tenemos claro por partida doble (así no romperemos el coco más de lo necesario a nuestro "sufrido" alumnado).

EM


----------



## Dudu678

Quédate con el primero, como ya te han dicho.

Incluso en aquellos casos en los que es posible omitir alguna pequeña palabra para ser más formal, tendemos a abusar y al final vamos a destrozar más lo poco que decimos bien.


----------



## sabrinita85

A mí me enseñaron que en caso de duda, hay que transformar la proposición en interrogativa.
Si la frase funciona sin el DE, entonces no hace falta ponerlo, y si, al contrario, no funciona sin el DE, pues hay que añadirlo.

Por ejemplo:
- Conviene asegurarse de que nuestro alumnado entiende...
*¿De qué conviene asegurarse?*
 
- Conviene asegurarse que nuestro alumnado entiende... ?
*¿Qué conviene asegurarse?


*Total que yo también opino que la primera oración es la correcta.


----------



## Eva Maria

Dudu678 said:


> Quédate con el primero, como ya te han dicho.
> 
> Incluso en aquellos casos en los que es posible omitir alguna pequeña palabra para ser más formal, tendemos a abusar y al final vamos a destrozar más lo poco que decimos bien.


 
Dudu,

Gracias por tu re-confirmación! 

Sí, ¿por qué no conservar lo que ya está bien dicho? Por eso vale la pena molestarse en consultar cualquier duda.

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

sabrinita85 said:


> A mí me enseñaron que en caso de duda, hay que transformar la proposición en interrogativa.
> Si la frase funciona sin el DE, entonces no hace falta ponerlo, y si, al contrario, no funciona sin el DE, pues hay que añadirlo.
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> - Conviene asegurarse de que nuestro alumnado entiende...
> *¿De qué conviene asegurarse?*
> 
> - Conviene asegurarse que nuestro alumnado entiende... ?
> *¿Qué conviene asegurarse?*
> 
> 
> Total que yo también opino que la primera oración es la correcta.


 
Sabrinita,

Consejo ideal!

Mira que es fácil, y encima conocía el truco, pero nunca me acuerdo de utilizarlo en la práctica!

Gracias mil!

EM


----------



## Diddy

Hola forum,

¿Cuál sería la correcta?

Después *de que* una persona comparta sus experiencias con ustedes...
Después *que* una persona comparta sus experiencias con ustedes...

Algunas veces temo caer en el "dequeísmo"....

Gracias,


----------



## piraña utria

Diddy said:


> Hola forum,
> 
> ¿Cuál sería la correcta?
> 
> Después *de que* una persona comparta sus experiencias con ustedes...
> Después *que* una persona comparta sus experiencias con ustedes...
> 
> Algunas veces temo caer en el "dequeísmo"....
> 
> Gracias,


 
Hola, Diddy.

Ambas son válidas; lo puedes verificar en la entrada correspondiente a "después" del DPD, al final.

Saludos,


----------



## Diddy

Gracias piraña utria por tu ayuda... lo voy a verificar para tener claro ese tema.
Saludos,


----------



## raul10

pienso que se deberia utilizar Después *de que* una persona comparta sus experiencias con ustedes...


----------



## uski

Yo también opino que la forma correcta  es "Después de que..."


----------



## Diddy

Gracias por sus aportes... saludos,


----------



## piraña utria

Hola, amigos.

Personalmente, como ustedes, uso el "de que..." en ese contexto pero les ruego echar un vistazo a la parte que sugiero del DPD. Entiendo que la otra opción ha sido aceptada por la Academia.

Saludos,


----------



## VIVIANA SARRALDE

Buena tarde

Necesito que por favor me ayuden a resolver la siguiente inquitud:

He encontrado  información sobre este tema, pero me gusatría saber con más claridad la regla para utilizar el de que en una oración y cuando se utiliza solamente el que. Gracias


----------



## ManPaisa

Los verbos transitivos no admiten *de que.*
Los verbos intransitivos no admiten *que.*


----------



## Pinairun

Cuando el complemento de nombre o de adjetivo es una subordinada introducida por "que" se usa _de que._

_Tengo ganas de que vengas._
_Siento envidia de que te vaya tan bien._
_Tengo miedo de que no vuelvas._

_Estoy seguro de que mañana lloverá._
_Estoy avergonzado de que te comportes así._
_Estoy orgullosa de que seas mi hijo._


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Aquí lo que dice el DPD acerca de dequeísmo, y aquí el artículo de queísmo.


----------



## totor

Cuando yo era chico, en el colegio me enseñaron una regla muy simple:

Reemplazar *que* por "eso".

En las frases de Pina:




Pinairun said:


> _Tengo ganas de *eso*__._
> _Siento envidia de *eso*__._
> _Tengo miedo de *eso*__._
> 
> _Estoy seguro de *eso*._
> _Estoy avergonzado de *eso*._
> _Estoy orgullosa de *eso*._



Estas frases no podrían decirse sin *de*.

Y estas otras no podrían decirse con *de*:

Me gusta que hayas venido.
Me gusta *eso*.

Quiero que vengas.
Quiero *eso*.

Dime que lo harás.
Dime *eso*.

Que yo sepa, no hay ninguna excepción.


----------



## Sborges

Solo tiene que consultar el régimen preposicional del verbo.
Estar seguro de algo. Estoy seguro de que viene hoy.
No acordarse de algo. No me acuerdo de qué me dijo.
Querer algo. Quiero que vengas mañana.
Recordar algo. No recuerdo qué dijo.
La regla de cambio de QUE por ESO es muy interesante.
Saludos!


----------



## Calambur

totor said:


> Que yo sepa, no hay ninguna excepción.


Que yo sepa, tampoco. Es una regla de entrecasa, pero es clara y sencilla.


----------



## Chunita

No creas que es una regla de entrecasa, se nos enseña en todos lados a reemplazar para poder determinar reglas y funciones sintácticas.
Lo que puedo aportar es que los verbos de pensamiento (creo, supongo, etc) o de habla (decir, expresar, etc) no admiten la preposición.
Saludos


----------



## totor

Chunita said:


> se nos enseña en todos lados a reemplazar para poder determinar reglas y funciones sintácticas.



Sería interesante saber si ese "en todos lados" también se extiende a otros países hispanoablantes, dado que hasta ahora los que conocemos esa regla somos todos argentinos.


----------



## Pinairun

totor said:


> Sería interesante saber si ese "en todos lados" también se extiende a otros países hispanoablantes, dado que hasta ahora los que conocemos esa regla somos todos argentinos.


 

En España también se conoce.


----------



## Chunita

Mi "en todos lados" se refiere a incluso hasta la facultad (Prof en Letras). Por esjemplo usamos el neutro "eso" para encontrar sujetos.
Gracias.


----------



## totor

Chunita said:


> Mi "en todos lados" se refiere a incluso hasta la facultad (Prof en Letras).



Claro, Chunita, pero siempre en la Argentina.

Leé bien lo que puse:



totor said:


> Sería interesante saber si ese "en todos lados" *también se extiende a otros países hispanoablantes*, dado que hasta ahora los que conocemos esa regla somos todos argentinos.


----------



## VIVIANA SARRALDE

Buen día
Mil Gracias a todos por sus respuestas.


----------



## Charmant

Saludos a todos los miembros del foro.
Me gustaría saber si es correcta la utilización del "de que" en la siguiente frase:
"Se quejó de que con ese remoquete era voceado por los “chinos”".


----------



## Aviador

Sí, es correcto.
Lo puedes comprobar si preguntas: _¿De qué se quejó?
_No queda bien si quitas la preposición: _¿Qué se quejó?_
También se comprueba si substituyes el complemento por _algo_: _Se quejó de algo_.
No queda bien sin la preposición: _Se quejó algo_.

Saludos.


----------



## Charmant

Muchas gracias aviador, tendré en cuenta el ejercicio de preguntar para posteriores dudas acerca del uso del "de que".


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Hay que tener en cuenta, por lo menos en Argentina esto acontece bastante, no caer en el "dequeísmo". El cual consiste en anteponer indebidamente la preposición "de" a la partícula "que".  

Encontré esto en Internet que es de ayuda para comprender el uso incorrecto de la preposición "de" antecediendo la partícula "que" http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Lexikon der Linguistik/d/DEQUEÍSMO.htm (yo también lo voy a leer) ya que es muy común caer en este error y para muchas personas se ha vuelto casi una muletilla.  

Por ejemplo, no es correcto colocar "de" cuando la frase comienza con un verbo conjugado: "creo que tenemos pareceres similares" y no "creo _de_ que".

Saludos,


----------



## albertathme

Necesito saber en que casos es correcto/incorrecto el uso de la expresion "de que". 

  Por ejemplo, si digo:

  "asegurese de que no lo defrauden..."

  "asegurese de que el contratista cumpla..."

    "o en caso de que usted hubiera pagado con tarjeta, deberán..."

  "...minorías e inmigrantes, corren especial riesgo de que se aprovechen de ellos."

  "No firme contratos que permitan al vendedor cambiar la tasa de financiamiento DESPUÉS de que usted abandone el concesionario."

      "...durante el primer año después de que la cuenta es abierta."

      "...reporta la pérdida de una tarjeta de débito antes de que sea utilizada,"

          "...evite tomar decisiones importantes si no comprende claramente de
     qué se trata."


Gracias,


----------



## litelchau

Hola:
Todas las frases que citas son correctas.

Las subordinadas sustantivas, introducidas por la conjunción _que,_ llevan delante la preposición _de_ si ésta viene exigida por el elemente precedente.

Por ejemplo:

_En caso de *incendio*_
_En caso de *que haya un incendio.*_

_Después de* la señal*_
_Después de *que se oiga la señal*_

_Tengo miedo de* la oscuridad*_
_Tengo miedo de *que se haga de noche.*_

Pero no aparece la preposición y es un error ponerla, cuando el elemento que precede no la exige:

_Quiero *la verdad.*_
_Quiero* que me digas* *la verdad*._

Saludos


----------



## lady jekyll

Como no quiero hacer un "copypaste" muy largo, te remito al Panhispánico. Te será muy útil.

Saludos y bienvenido.


----------



## lady jekyll

Veo que el Panhispánico no me permite dejarte abierta la página. Introduce "queísmo" o "dequeísmo" en el buscador del Panhispánico y te aparecerá.


----------



## albertathme

Crei que en el caso de:

"No firme contratos que permitan al vendedor cambiar la tasa de financiamiento DESPUÉS de que usted abandone el concesionario."

      "...durante el primer año después de que la cuenta es abierta."

eran correctas las dos formas: con "de" y sin "de".

Gracias.


----------



## albertathme

lady jekill,
muchas gracias. 
Alberth


----------



## albertathme

litelchau,
Gracias!
Alberth


----------



## lady jekyll

albertathme said:


> Crei que en el caso de:
> 
> "No firme contratos que permitan al vendedor cambiar la tasa de financiamiento DESPUÉS de que usted abandone el concesionario."
> 
> "...durante el primer año después de que la cuenta es abierta."
> 
> eran correctas las dos formas: con "de" y sin "de".
> 
> Gracias.



En el punto 5 de la misma página a la que te remito, te lo explica. Aquí tienes:

*después que* o *después de que.* Con significado temporal, ambas construcciones son válidas. En un principio, precediendo a la oración que expresa el acontecimiento que se toma como referencia, se usó solo la locución conjuntiva _después que_ (en latín, _post quam,_ _postquam_):_ «E después que esto ovo fecho, dixo que se quería tornar para su tierra»_ (_Sendebar _[Esp. 1253]). Cuando el término de referencia temporal no es una oración con verbo en forma personal, sino un sustantivo, un pronombre o un infinitivo, ha de usarse el adverbio _después _seguido de la preposición_ de:_ _«Estábamos todos sentados en el corredor tomando el sol después de comer» _(González _Dios_ [Méx. 1999]). Del cruce de _después que_ y _después de_ surgió _después de que, _variante de la locución conjuntiva que algunos gramáticos censuraron en un principio por dequeísta (→  dequeísmo), pero que hoy se considera válida. Así, es igualmente correcto decir _Después que te fuiste, llamó tu hermano_ y _Después de que te fuiste, llamó tu hermano._


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sin entrar en el problema del dequeísmo, _después de que_ es una construcción *cacofónica* por la proximidad de *des-* y *de*. En el lenguaje coloquial se oye, pero no creo que abunde en textos literarios de mérito y no la imagino en un poema.


----------



## albertathme

lady jekyll said:


> En el punto 5 de la misma página a la que te remito, te lo explica. Aquí tienes:
> 
> *después que* o *después de que.* Con significado temporal, ambas construcciones son válidas. En un principio, precediendo a la oración que expresa el acontecimiento que se toma como referencia, se usó solo la locución conjuntiva _después que_ (en latín, _post quam,_ _postquam_):_ «E después que esto ovo fecho, dixo que se quería tornar para su tierra»_ (_Sendebar _[Esp. 1253]). Cuando el término de referencia temporal no es una oración con verbo en forma personal, sino un sustantivo, un pronombre o un infinitivo, ha de usarse el adverbio _después _seguido de la preposición_ de:_ _«Estábamos todos sentados en el corredor tomando el sol después de comer» _(González _Dios_ [Méx. 1999]). Del cruce de _después que_ y _después de_ surgió _después de que, _variante de la locución conjuntiva que algunos gramáticos censuraron en un principio por dequeísta (→  dequeísmo), pero que hoy se considera válida. Así, es igualmente correcto decir _Después que te fuiste, llamó tu hermano_ y _Después de que te fuiste, llamó tu hermano._



Aaaahhh!!! Excelente explicación, esto era precisamente lo que necesitaba. Finalmente, ¿nunca es inválido el "de que"?


----------



## albertathme

XiaoRoel said:


> Sin entrar en el problema del dequeísmo, _después de que_ es una construcción *cacofónica* por la proximidad de *des-* y *de*. En el lenguaje coloquial se oye, pero no creo que abunde en textos literarios de mérito y no la imagino en un poema.



¡Que interesante! Por favor XiaoRoel, ¿podrías ampliar una explicación?
Además, me intriga tu expresión "el problema del dequeísmo", ¿cuál es el "problema del dequeísmo"?

Guardo en mi subconciente un vago recuerdo escolar sobre el "problema del dequeísmo", pero no puedo comprehenderlo completamente. Eso es lo que motivo originalmente mi pedido de ayuda a ustedes.

Gracias.


----------



## lady jekyll

XiaoRoel said:


> Sin entrar en el problema del dequeísmo, _después de que_ es una construcción *cacofónica* por la proximidad de *des-* y *de*. En el lenguaje coloquial se oye, pero no creo que abunde en textos literarios de mérito y no la imagino en un poema.



Verdaderamente interesante, Xiao. Gracias.
Saludetes


----------



## XiaoRoel

Si consultas el enlace que en el mensaje 8 ofrece lady jekyll a la página sobre dequeísmo del DPHD, veras que hay dos tipos de dequeísmo: el uso de la preposición de ante la conjunción _que_ (nexo que introduce oraciones subordinadas sustantivas), los tres primeros apartados, y el uso en locuciones conjuntivas que no llevan este _de_ antes de _que_, y como sustituto de otras preposiciones exigidas por ciertos verbos antes de _que_. Este caso que tratamos, si la RAE no lo hubiese admitido, habría que contarlo en el caso de las locuciones conjuntivas (apartado d) del artículo del DPHD en cuestión).
No es tema de este hilo el caso de las subordinadas sustantivas con *_de que_, por lo que no voy a tratarlo ya que hay mucha tijera activa por estos lares.
Lo que me interesaba era notar la *cacofonía* de la construcción (fruto de una _contaminación_ y _no etimológica_) y la no conveniencia de su uso en textos cuidados o literarios (a no ser que quieras marcar una característica lingüística de algún personaje), y sobre todo lo imposible de su uso en un texto poético a causa de su evidente cacofonía.


----------



## albertathme

XiaoRoel,
Muchas grqacias!
Alberth


----------



## lety52

¿Alguien sabe alguna regla para saber cuando utilizar "de que" y cuándo "que"? Tengo muchas dudas cuando escribo con el dequeísmo.
Muchas gracias, un saludo.


----------



## Pinairun

Seguramente, leer este artículo del DPD sobre "dequeísmo" podrá ayudarte.
Y este otro sobre "queísmo".

Si tienes alguna duda concreta, puedes poner un ejemplo y responderemos con gusto. El tema es bastante amplio.

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Hola: No sé si Pinairum estará de acuerdo, pero una especie de posible generalización -que se ha charlado alguna vez en el foro- es que no es necesario poner "de" cuando podés reemplazar la subordinada por "eso". Ejemplo: "Me alegr*a* que hayas aprobado tus exámenes", podés reemplazar por "Me alegra eso".
En cambio si digo "Me alegr*o*...."no podés decir "Me alegro eso", sino "Me alegro de eso", por lo tanto, con una subordinada es: "Me alegro de que hayas aprobado....".
"Pienso", "creo", "opino", van sin "de" ("Pienso/creo/opino eso").
Son muy útiles los enlaces que te dio Pinairum.


----------



## Pinairun

Rayines said:


> Hola: No sé si Pinairum estará de acuerdo, pero una especie de posible generalización -que se ha charlado alguna vez en el foro- es que no es necesario poner "de" cuando podés reemplazar la subordinada por "eso". Ejemplo: "Me alegr*a* que hayas aprobado tus exámenes", podés reemplazar por "Me alegra eso".
> En cambio si digo "Me alegr*o*...."no podés decir "Me alegro eso", sino "Me alegro de eso", por lo tanto, con una subordinada es: "Me alegro de que hayas aprobado....".
> "Pienso", "creo", "opino", van sin "de" ("Pienso/creo/opino eso").
> Son muy útiles los enlaces que te dio Pinairum.


 
Estoy de acuerdo con Rayines. 
Pero están, además, las locuciones verbales con  complementos de adjetivo, que también podrían ser sustituidos por _eso_ y, sin embargo, pueden llevar "de" y "de que", según sea una subordinada o un infinitivo.

_Estoy seguro de que aprobaré._
_Estoy seguro de aprobar._

_Estoy cansado de que te rías de mí._
_Estoy cansado de trabajar._

A veces se comete "queísmo" en las construcciones con subordinada: _Estoy seguro que aprobaré,_ por ejemplo.

Otros verbos admiten las dos posibilidades...


----------



## Dentellière

Rayines said:


> Hola: No sé si Pinairum estará de acuerdo, pero una especie de posible generalización -que se ha charlado alguna vez en el foro- es que no es necesario poner "de" cuando podés reemplazar la subordinada por "eso". Ejemplo: "Me alegr*a* que hayas aprobado tus exámenes", podés reemplazar por "Me alegra eso".
> En cambio si digo "Me alegr*o*...."no podés decir "Me alegro eso", sino "Me alegro de eso", por lo tanto, con una subordinada es: "Me alegro de que hayas aprobado....".
> "Pienso", "creo", "opino", van sin "de" ("Pienso/creo/opino eso").
> Son muy útiles los enlaces que te dio Pinairum.


 


Inés esta explicación sobre "Que/de que" me parece genial.


----------



## TANGOLORENZO

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
*T*engo una pregunta:
es:
1. Guillaume estaba *convencido se encontraba* a unos cuantos pasos de resolver el caso.
2. Guillaume estaba convencido *de que se encontraba* a unos cuantos pasos de resolver el caso.
3. Guillaume estaba convencido *que se encontraba* a unos cuantos pasos de resolver el caso.

muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## flljob

2. Guillaume estaba convencido *de que se encontraba* a unos cuantos pasos de resolver el caso.


----------



## Elisagu

Hola, generalmente recurro a pasarla a interrogativa, así suele ser más fácil verificar si es necesario el que.

¿*De* que estaba convencido G?


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *TANGOLORENZO*:
Han unido hilos y tu consulta queda ampliamente respondida (pero es comprensible que vos no lo sepas). 

Mirá el *post #60, *de* totor*. 
Es fácil reconocer si corresponde usar *de* o no, reemplazando *que (y todo lo que le sigue)* por *eso* o por *algo*.

_...estaba convencido *de* *que* se encontraba....
...estaba convencido *de* algo/eso._


----------

